# problems installing dansguardian



## chamba (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm trying to install dansguardian on my 7.2 box and i can't. I downloaded the dansguardian-2.10.0.3.tar.gz from internet to my /usr/ports/distfiles but when i run make install clean it goes again to internet to download the file. 

How can i fix this problem, does anyone had the same problem or has any howto dansguardian on freebsd?

cheers/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 19, 2010)

Worked fine for me, using http://dansguardian.org/downloads/2/Stable/dansguardian-2.10.0.3.tar.gz


----------



## chamba (Mar 19, 2010)

many thank, someone uploaded a wrong file to the dansguardian website, but itÂ´s working.

Thank you


----------

